# Looking to chase bull reds



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

The bull reds are all over the place right now.. Dying to get out in the bay and chase the reds around with light tackle. Would also be open to trout or sheepshead fishing. Just need a ride! Willing to put in plenty of gas money, drink money. I am plenty profficient with boats. I have my own tackle and experience. I am off on Wednesdays, Sundays, and on Saturdays after 2pm. Contact me via PM or reply to this post. Thanks


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Bump!!


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

hey man shoot me a text or a call, if you know somethin about finding them, your welcome on my boat, cause i damn sure can't find them, ha Max 850-748-0726


----------



## Specktacular5 (Sep 28, 2011)

I ll take ya out shoot me a pm if you still wanna go I have a 18 foot key largo flats boat


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Good deal, PM sent


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

A lot of offers, but never heard back from anyone. Still looking...


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I never heard from you, gimme a hollar I'm planning on going out under the 3mb later


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a boat in the Destin area so if you know anything or want to fish the area just give me a shout 1-850-333-7040


----------

